#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  servidor arquivos online.

## jjreis

estou precisando fazer um servidor de arquivos pra um cliente compartilhar arquivos com a filial do escritorio em outra cidade online, e com controle de acesso e senha.
qualquer dica de qual versao windows utilizar agradeco.

----------


## damacenoneto

linux com samba server

----------


## GiluanMoral

Windows Server 2003

----------


## jjreis

> linux com samba server


 agradeço a ajuda mas qual versao do linux vc acha mais instavel?

----------


## damacenoneto

> agradeço a ajuda mas qual versao do linux vc acha mais instavel?


Instavel, nao sei.... mas ESTAVEL, axo o debian stable.... uso em tds os meus servidores....

----------


## jjreis

> Windows Server 2003


 saberia me explicar melhor o que seria necessario para o 2003 fazer isso?

----------


## damacenoneto

> saberia me explicar melhor o que seria necessario para o 2003 fazer isso?


compartilhamento de arquivos do windows 2003 faz isso... basta ativar... cadastrar usuarios e pronto...

----------


## jjreis

> Instavel, nao sei.... mas ESTAVEL, axo o debian stable.... uso em tds os meus servidores....


 rsrs foi mal pelo instavel huahuahau, vo procura algum tutorial pra da uma mao tambem agradeço pela ajuda. valew

----------


## damacenoneto

> rsrs foi mal pelo instavel huahuahau, vo procura algum tutorial pra da uma mao tambem agradeço pela ajuda. valew


pesquisa no VOL.... la tem muitos tutos de samba server....

----------


## jjreis

valew d novo pela dica vo la procura brigaodao mesmo. t+

----------


## damacenoneto

> valew d novo pela dica vo la procura brigaodao mesmo. t+


Se foi util, resolveu o problema.. nao esqueca de agradecer....

----------


## jociano

Amigo esqueça qualquer coisa que tenha nome Windows para se usar em servidores. Vá de Debian 5.0 com Samba Server e seja eternamente feliz!

----------


## Magal

Perfeito Jociano!!!

Tem Debian, slackware e CentOS. 




> Amigo esqueça qualquer coisa que tenha nome Windows para se usar em servidores. Vá de Debian 5.0 com Samba Server e seja eternamente feliz!

----------


## rockeiromaiden

Eu acho o Linux ótimo por "N" Fatores, tipo ser FREE, ter uma comunidade legal, ser Aberto (á modificações), etc...

Mas tenho q relatar minha experiencia em Windows 2003 Server: este se comporta de forma excelente, quando bem configurado, e com hardware robusto. (para servidor é claro)

----------


## Pedro0278

Todos eles tem suas falhas de seguranca e suas vantagens, seja Windows ou Linux. O que influencia mesmo é a configuracao. Se voce configura bem um servidor, mesmo o Puppy Linux, consegue te servir arquivos de maneira bastante segura, é so instalar os pacotes certos.

Se voce for de Linux, recomendo as versoes para servidores de cada distro, se for de Windows coloque o 2003 e ponha um bom firewall e faca as atualizações de segurança que esta de bom tamanho...

A discurssão Linux versus Windows está muito alem das nossas mentalidades.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Se foi util, resolveu o problema.. nao esqueca de agradecer....


Não fugindo do assunto damancenoneto,
Teve um cliente que me pediu uma pasta dentro da rede pra trocar arquivos com sua irmã que tambem é da rede.Como usso pppoe+ radius.
Estava pensando em fazer um serve ftp no Ubutum.
Neste serve já tá rodando um servidor Radius do nosso colega pedrofilho.
Seráque fica legal.
Não terei muitos problemas.

Grato.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Não fugindo do assunto damancenoneto,
> Teve um cliente que me pediu uma pasta dentro da rede pra trocar arquivos com sua irmã que tambem é da rede.Como usso pppoe+ radius.
> Estava pensando em fazer um serve ftp no Ubutum.
> Neste serve já tá rodando um servidor Radius do nosso colega pedrofilho.
> Seráque fica legal.
> Não terei muitos problemas.
> 
> Grato.



Voce nao vai ter problemas nao, vai ter é dor encefaléia. (dor de cabeça aguda e cronica)

Clientes trocando arquivos na rede é problema, a nao ser que a rede seja ele, fora o fato de que vc vai usar seu server pra hospedar arquivos. Instabilidade na certa. Desita disso cara.

Não "usse" esse serviço nesse "serve" nao, o "Ubuntum" é pra desktop (use o "Ubuntum" server) e cuidado pra a policia federal nao pegar o "pedrofilho"

----------


## 1929

Porque Pedro, esse negócio de PF?

----------


## Pedro0278

> Porque Pedro, esse negócio de PF?


Porque tem um "pedrofilho" na rede  :Stupido2: 

 :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:  :Hello:

----------


## wimigasltda

> Porque tem um "pedrofilho" na rede


Pedro filho, desenvolveu um servidor de gerenciamento para mikrotik, baseado nas fontes do ubutum, assim como o Patrick, e o Edielson desenvolveram seus gerenciadores para redes Wirelles.Em cima de outras distros. :Ciao:  :Ciao:  :Ciao: 

Pedro Filho , não é PF, é uma pessoa e por sinal maior de idade... :Proud:  :Proud:  :Proud:

----------


## 1929

> Pedro filho, desenvolveu um servidor de gerenciamento para mikrotik, baseado nas fontes do ubutum, assim como o Patrick, e o Edielson desenvolveram seus gerenciadores para redes Wirelles.Em cima de outras distros.
> 
> Pedro Filho , não é PF, é uma pessoa e por sinal maior de idade...


Por isso eu fiquei sem entender muito. Mas agora ví a analogia. Pedro Filho = PF

Mas falando sério, eu já tinha visto o blog do Pedro Filho e também post dele no forum do Catv.

E Pedro Filho e Pedrovigia são os mesmos. Pedrovigia é o nick dele no forum.

----------


## Pedro0278

Ninguem entendeu o trocadilho...

Meu nome senhores é "Pedro" Martins Souza "Filho"

----------


## jociano

> Todos eles tem suas falhas de seguranca e suas vantagens, seja Windows ou Linux. O que influencia mesmo é a configuracao. Se voce configura bem um servidor, mesmo o Puppy Linux, consegue te servir arquivos de maneira bastante segura, é so instalar os pacotes certos.
> 
> Se voce for de Linux, recomendo as versoes para servidores de cada distro, se for de Windows coloque o 2003 e ponha um bom firewall e faca as atualizações de segurança que esta de bom tamanho...
> 
> A discurssão Linux versus Windows está muito alem das nossas mentalidades.


Kara... sei lá... windows? rum hum! esse sistema não é ruim é pessimo, á única coisa que o windows tem é usabilidade, qualquer criança de 2 anos opera um sistema windows, mas parece que essa merda se deterióra com o tempo só póde, pois nunca vi um sistema que mesmo bem configurado, atualizado, com um bom anti-virus e um bom operador, mas assim ainda vive cheio de bugs doidos que nem o próprio Bill Gates sabe o que é, e sem falar que essa merda é cheia de remendos. Nem vou falar mais nada... já me zanguei rs,rs...

----------


## 1929

E corre na net uma informação que diz que o Bill Gates tem para o uso próprio um linux.

É um dos maiores casos de mistério, o fato do cara enriquecer da noite para o dia com o windows.
Acho que é por essa característica que voce citou: usabilidade.

A melhor máquina, com a melhor instalação windows, melhor anti virus, etc. etc. , é só deixar na mão dum gurizão que em uma semana já não presta mais.

Eu coloquei semana passada um Ubuntu desktop. Quel belezinha. Ainda estou apanhando em algumas coisas mas basicamente é muito fácil de usar como o windows. 
Só não consegui instalar nele ainda o Wine. Mas também não me debrucei em cima dele ainda.

----------


## Pedro0278

Concordo quando diz que o Windows é cheio de remendos (patch) mas o Linux tambem é... veja que tem inumeros patchs para Linux por ai.

O Windows que vc diz que qualquer um usa sao as versoes desktop. Server é outra coisa.

Quanto ao boato do linux não sei até que ponto é verdade... o que é bem conhecido e relatado e confirmado é que os servidores do hotmail são baseados em BSD (que é baseado no UNIX), o que contradiz a Microsoft.

Antes que comentem eu uso Linux no desktop, mas procuro observar as vantagens de cada um.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## makkai

procura pelo freenas, uma ótima opção, baseada em m0n0wall, faz tudo que vc precisa em storage, e tem gerenciador de torrent tb

----------


## jjreis

obrigado vo procura sim

----------


## makkai

> obrigado vo procura sim


depois relata como foi sua experiencia com ele

----------

